# sub eq?



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys question, just got a new sub (lava 12) and I have a onkyo tx-604. Its dose not have muti eq or anything. I thing it just sets the level and distance. Is it worth running audessy, or should I just set the levels myself by listening? This sub is replacing another sub I had hooked to this receiver.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Run Audyssey.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

park41 said:


> Hey guys question, just got a new sub (lava 12) and I have a onkyo tx-604. Its dose not have muti eq or anything. I thing it just sets the level and distance. Is it worth running audessy, or should I just set the levels myself by listening? This sub is replacing another sub I had hooked to this receiver.


The simple answer is yes. While with 2eq it may not provide filtering for the sub it should still improve your overall sound on the other speakers.


----------

